# Burano Venice Italy



## TerryCurley

Burano Venice Italy is known for being the most colorful town in the world. I think I will be doing many more paintings of this town. The buildings look a little dirty and run down in my painting because that's the way it was in the reference. You can see I didn't keep exactly to the script. Please feel free to make suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Stever

Hi Terry
You are one amazing artist. When I read your comments regarding my soft pastel paintings, all I can say is you're too kind.
Steverr


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very well done Terry! I Love the happy colors of this town!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Steve and Susan, I really appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Desdichado

Brilliant Terry. Well done indeed. If I had to make one small point I'd say try to pick the white up to pure in a couple of small areas, not all of it, just an odd highlight or two. That apart it.s great.

Jim.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Jim.


----------



## Liz

Nicely done work


----------



## TerryCurley

I decided to wipe off the dark cloud. It was an after thought on the painting and I didn't think it looked good.


----------



## Stever

TerryCurley said:


> I decided to wipe off the dark cloud. It was an after thought on the painting and I didn't think it looked good.


Hi Terry
IMHO I think it looks better
Stever


----------



## Grampy

Terry you told me of this place in your reply to one of my earlier threads, so I looked it up, Wow this is a place I must visit. You have captured the feeling of the place with your beautiful painting. Well Done.

Steve :vs_clap::smile:


----------



## Desdichado

That's a Mediterranean sky now, much better. :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Jim, Steve, Stever. The reason I removed the dark cloud was because I realized there was no bright sunlight on the buildings or anywhere and I wanted to create a reason for that. But it didn't work. The original photo has a greyish sky. I should have been true to the photo in that respect.


----------



## Liz

It does look better. Nice work


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks Liz and ABT.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It's perfect Terry! If you look at your sky now, it has a hazy look to it, that totally matches the brightness without direct sunlight.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan.


----------



## dickhutchings

This turned out great! What's the deal with wiping off the clouds? Was everything else dry?


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> This turned out great! What's the deal with wiping off the clouds? Was everything else dry?


Yes, everything else was dry. The clouds were an after thought and not a good one.


----------



## dickhutchings

So you had no fear of wiping off the sky underneath?


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> So you had no fear of wiping off the sky underneath?


I think the first time I did something like that I had a fear but it worked out perfectly and I never have been afraid to do it since. I'm guessing you didn't try wiping off the purple ocean for fear of ruining it?


----------



## dickhutchings

I haven't done it because I just haven't had the time to get back to it. I wonder if the paint is still wet in my my Stay Wet pallet. I didn't add anything to it so it's most likely dry by now. Maybe I'll check it tonight.


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> I haven't done it because I just haven't had the time to get back to it. I wonder if the paint is still wet in my my Stay Wet pallet. I didn't add anything to it so it's most likely dry by now. Maybe I'll check it tonight.


If it isn't dry by now then you are not using Walnut Alkyd Medium, you are using Walnut Oil medium. It should be dry in two days at most. I once bought Walnut Oil by mistake. What I did was buy some Liquin and mixed the two together and that worked great.


----------



## dickhutchings

The purple ocean is dry, I'm talking about the pallet. I checked it this morning and the yellow and red blobs are skinned over and the pthalogreen is still wet. These were just little leftover blobs that I will throw out anyway. I've heard clove, I think, will help extend the paint in the stay wet pallet.


----------

